# Frankfurt Autoshow (IAA) 2011



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone plan to go the Frankfurt IAA while doing ED in September? I will go there during my ED (will be there on 9/19). Anyone knows any details (parking, exact direction...etc) regarding this? Do I need to get tickets in advance (to avoid long line)?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Info here: http://www.iaa.de/en/


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm in Germany now but coming back on the 12th (I think) for the IAA (attending 13 and 14 Sept). Depending on which days, it is probably a good idea to book in advance.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Gonna miss it by one day. Will be driving from Monaco to Frankfurt on the 25th


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> Info here: http://www.iaa.de/en/


Thanks for the link


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

JSpira said:


> I'm in Germany now but coming back on the 12th (I think) for the IAA (attending 13 and 14 Sept). Depending on which days, it is probably a good idea to book in advance.


Thanks for the advice. Anyone know where exactly that I can park? The link has something call low emission zone...I am not sure will it affect me as a driver?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prost said:


> Thanks for the advice. Anyone know where exactly that I can park? The link has something call low emission zone...I am not sure will it affect me as a driver?


When you pick up your car at BMW Welt it will have the green German Umweltplakette already on the lower passenger side of the windshield. This should allow you to drive in the Umweltzone and park in the IAA car parks without having to use the Rebstock freeway exit that's mentioned.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> When you pick up your car at BMW Welt it will have the green German Umweltplakette already on the lower passenger side of the windshield. This should allow you to drive in the Umweltzone and park in the IAA car parks without having to use the Rebstock freeway exit that's mentioned.


Mine was in the glove box with the owners manual at pickup. Rolf asked me if I wanted it put on. I decided against it because I wasn't doing any public parking in central Munich.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Mine was in the glove box with the owners manual at pickup. Rolf asked me if I wanted it put on. I decided against it because I wasn't doing any public parking in central Munich.


We asked about it when we signed the docs after check-in. Maybe they put it on because of that.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder if something about the Umweltplakette should be on the wiki since most German cities require them in the central part of town? I had read the ED forum pretty carefully and don't remember ever reading about it. I only learned about it when Rolf pointed it out and asked me if I wanted it attached. In hind site I could have been fined just for driving into central munich without it on.

Maybe someone like Jspira who would know about these in greater detail could add something?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Man...I keep on learning something new regarding ED everyday


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone know how much is parking?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prost said:


> Anyone know how much is parking?


"How much do the visitors' parking places cost at the IAA?

The official visitors' parking places in the vicinity of the IAA fair grounds are located on the „Rebstockgelände" and other parking areas marked as such by signs. Frequently departing free shuttle service is available from the parking areas to the IAA fair grounds. According to information from Fraport AG, the operator of the fair parking areas, a ticket this year costs 9 € per day for the outdoor parking places and 11 € per day for the Parkhaus Rebstock, and 20 € per day for travel coaches on the bus parking places. All IAA parking places are marked by sign. The Rebstock grounds can be located by navi:

For older navigation systems:Ursinusstraße
For newer navigation systems: Zum Messeparkhaus Rebstock;

please follow the signs in the vicinity of the fair grounds

More infos about IAA parking places are available here."​
Seriously, I'm pulling all of this info from the link I gave you!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to the IAA two years ago and will be there either on the 24th or 25th. We parked in one of the outdoor lots, walked about 500ft to the bus stop, and got dropped off in front of building #9. Of course hall #11 was impressive. Hall #5 was really interesting because we don't see most of these cars in the US. Fortunately one of my German colleagues went with me as navigator. I bought tickets in advance through the WWW site, and it saved some time in the lines.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

So who else is going?

I am arriving in FRA on 11.9. (taking Air France as part of my plan to keep trying different airlines) and will be in Europe for 10 days because I'm speaking about my book and Information Overload in Brussels at several meetings/conferences. (That means I take the TGV to CDG for my return A380 trip incidentally.)

I'll be in FRA through the 14th with my friend and colleague Christian Stampfer (European Editor of The Diesel Driver) and then we'll work our way down to Munich via Speyer and Stuttgart before I fly to BRU.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

3ismagic# said:


> I wonder if something about the Umweltplakette should be on the wiki since most German cities require them in the central part of town? I had read the ED forum pretty carefully and don't remember ever reading about it. I only learned about it when Rolf pointed it out and asked me if I wanted it attached. In hind site I could have been fined just for driving into central munich without it on.
> 
> Maybe someone like Jspira who would know about these in greater detail could add something?


I wrote a post here when Umweltplakette were first announced. The list of cities is constantly being added to so AFAIK, even today. Of course, the Welt does provide the Plakette so it's not as if you aren't being given a big green sticker which should be a clue that something's going on :angel:

I've written a paragraph for the wiki and put in as the 2nd paragraph here.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

JSpira said:


> I'm in Germany now but coming back ... for the IAA (attending 13 and 14 Sept). Depending on which days, it is probably a good idea to book in advance.


Especially those two days which are the best days to go!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> Especially those two days which are the best days to go!


I know - I hate crowds... :angel:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, there are _ a lot_ of people at the show over the weekends.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> Yeah, there are _ a lot_ of people at the show over the weekends.


Are you going to the show?

By the way, I was in Bremerhaven briefly last week just visiting the port when dropping off the E350 BlueTec. It doesn't seem as if much has changed since the last time I spent time at the port but, given the world's economic woes, I was happily surprised to see it as busy if not busier than before.


----------



## ChrisM318ti (Oct 18, 2007)

rsc0711 said:


> What about Geneva 3-13 MAR?


Could also be possible, but I would guess that the F30 will be shown before March 2012, since it can be ordered from March 2012 onwards.

Lets wait and see.. in the end I will try to attend NAIAS and Geneva, so I should be the first row anyway


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

JSpira said:


> London is not one of the big four shows and several BMW execs have told me to expect it at the next big four show, which would be Detroit.
> 
> The timing makes no sense to me so I am only repeating what I've been told and am unable to determine its validity.


Is production of existing 3 series ending this fall? If it is, and the F30 will first be introduced in January, then it will not be available even in Europe until early February. BMW will have nothing to sell but existing inventory for a long period.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got back from the show. It was easy to get around until mid-day and then it was mobbed.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Prost said:


> grass? where is it?


Now I know where is "grass"...didn't know it still costs 9 Euro to park there


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The IAA newspaper says that 900,000 people have attended so far. I wonder how many paid 15 Euros to get in an 9 Euros to park?

Towards the end of the day the BMW hall was a little busy.


----------



## ChrisM318ti (Oct 18, 2007)

Hall 2 from Mercedes-Benz had to be closed last sunday because of to much people..

Reminds me a bit of the Oktoberfest.. :bigpimp:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

ChrisM318ti said:


> Hall 2 from Mercedes-Benz had to be closed last sunday because of to much people.


I took this picture from the escalator in the MB hall. They were only opening the doors for a few minutes every tesn minutes.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It sounds a bit more crowded compared to when I was there on the 13th and 14th.

For those interested....

BMW News from the IAA

and

Mercedes News from the IAA


----------

